# Hybrids/crossbreeding



## Paddymack jmac (Aug 12, 2014)

So I was just wondering, would peacocks crossbreed with zebra cichlids?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Cichlid Profiles .Not sure which zebra you have but the red zebra Cichlid Profiles seems to breed with anything. What size tank do you have?


----------



## escobert (Aug 15, 2014)

No I don't think so. Peacocks are a completely separate species from Mbuna. Peacocks are omnivores who feed on insects, Crustaceans and other fish. Mbuna feed almost solely on plant matter and algae that grows on rocks and wood. Their breeding habits are also different in many cases. I suppose a few could cross breed but hybrids are generally frowned upon with rift lake cichlids since the wild populations take such a beating in their home lakes and many are endangered or extinct.


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

My question is much simpler. Why would any reputable aquarist want to try?


----------

